# HBO cancels "Luck" due to horse deaths



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

http://marquee.blogs.cnn.com/2012/03/14/hbo-cancels-luck-after-horse-deaths/?hpt=hp_t3

Kudos to HBO.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I was just starting to understand and like the show...it took awhile. It's unfortunate the horses were dying. With all the technology and creative editing, what the heck were they doing to have that many animals die?


----------



## jeepwrang3 (Aug 19, 2006)

The director also owned a Glue factory apparently


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

Poor horses, thats ridiculous .__.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Too bad, but many in this country do have a very strange love affair with horses. A lot more horses and every other flavor of animal die horrible deaths every day from wacko hoarders who starve them. Plenty more suffer from clueless owners who overgraze their 3 acres. HBO probably should have contributed to some horse sanctuary to quell any complaints. 

I am sure thousands if not millions of bugs and dozens of birds die in every NASCAR race, should we mourn them just the same and demand an end to that as well?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> I was just starting to understand and like the show...it took awhile. It's unfortunate the horses were dying. With all the technology and creative editing, what the heck were they doing to have that many animals die?


An article I read the other day said that one had to be put down after breaking it's leg just walking from it's stable to the set.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Galaxie6411 said:


> I am sure thousands if not millions of bugs and dozens of birds die in every NASCAR race, should we mourn them just the same and demand an end to that as well?


Ok, this I gotta hear... How do birds die as a result of a NASCAR race??


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Ok, this I gotta hear... How do birds die as a result of a NASCAR race??


You didnt see that bird that flew across the track last year, and hit the windshield of the lead car, and got knocked about 5 stories straight up in the air?

Saw one of those gulls get it at a baseball game too. Pitcher let the ball go just as the gull flew across home plate. Feathers everywhere.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> ...
> Saw one of those gulls get it at a baseball game too. Pitcher let the ball go just as the gull flew across home plate. Feathers everywhere.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

RunnerFL said:


> http://marquee.blogs.cnn.com/2012/03/14/hbo-cancels-luck-after-horse-deaths/?hpt=hp_t3
> 
> Kudos to HBO.


So much for the ASPCA's monitoring of animals used in film productions.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

"No animals were harmed in the filming of this baseball game", except one unfortunate bird with _very_ poor timing.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> You didnt see that bird that flew across the track last year, and hit the windshield of the lead car, and got knocked about 5 stories straight up in the air?


Umm, no and I watch every race.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"RunnerFL" said:


> Umm, no and I watch every race.


You missed this race:





And this one:


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

Galaxie6411 said:


> I am sure thousands if not millions of bugs and dozens of birds die in every NASCAR race, should we mourn them just the same and demand an end to that as well?


I see what your trying to say here, but it is a different situation all together.
Those birds are pretty random events, and millions of bugs die all the time to anyone in a car and not just nascar lol.

The difference here is those horses were in the direct care of these people and they let them down.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

dualsub2006 said:


> You missed this race:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are both the same race... And it's from 2008, I don't remember everything.

Ok, 1 bird... whoopie! Certainly not enough to shut down an entire sport as the poster who brought up the bird thing implied.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Inkosaurus said:


> I see what your trying to say here, but it is a different situation all together.
> Those birds are pretty random events, and millions of bugs die all the time to anyone in a car and not just nascar lol.
> 
> The difference here is those horses were in the direct care of these people and they let them down.


Exactly


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

RunnerFL said:


> Exactly


+1


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

What's the last thing to go through a bug's mind when it hits your windshield at 80mph?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

"Nick" said:


> What's the last thing to go through a bug's mind when it hits your windshield at 80mph?


His bum.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

^hahaha.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

The last horse that died was being walked to the track from the stable when it reared up and fell backwards breaking its leg. According to a AHA rep that was on-scene, it is a very common occurrence among horses.

- Merg


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

According to the HBO press release, Milch was "heartbroken" by the decision. I felt the same way when he and Albrect lied to "deadwood" fans when they promised to wrap up the series with two, two hour episodes.

What goes around, comes around.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I imagine if the ratings were stronger, HBO would have fought for it. But given the lack of viewership against the negative publicity with the unfortunate accidents, they folded. I liked the show. I wish it would have had the chance to grow itself.

I think we need to step back and understand that these days the animals are part of the show, and the production companies want them in the best of health.

I remember the old days when they would trip the horses with piano wire to imitate gunshots.


----------



## rrdirectsr (Jan 30, 2011)

Was it just me or did it seem like HBO extended the last show by 10 minutes to add some closure scenes?


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Is that it, or are they going to show what was in the can before the word was given. I ask only so I can perform housekeeping on my DVR.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

I can totally get the low ratings even though my wife and I finally started to get into the characters at the end. A tremendous amount of insider lingo with little or no attempt to help the audience understand what's going on. And that bizarre Milch patois in much of the dialog rendering it nearly incomprehensible: "The individual. Did he happen to suggest the thing I referred to? In the letter. You know, the thing. It was not concerning the particulars however one might take the drift." Huh? He used that bizarro pretzel dialog crap in John from Cinci and a bunch of other shows. It worked in Deadwood being period, but not in contemporary settings. Nobody talks like that!


----------

